# How long can he go without eating?



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

Picky dogs...

So, last Sunday I introduced pork to the diet. He ate his chicken quarter and .5lb pork liver no problem but picked out all the pieces of pork and set them aside. They are cut off a shoulder roast. He has still refused to eat them and we are on day #3 as of 30 minutes ago with no meal. How long can I starve him out? This is as long as I've gone before - typically tomorrow is the day I give in and feed him something else =/. He is *VERY* picky with new introductions.

Anyway, this time, I'm determined to stick it out...cutting up that shoulder roast was way too much a PITA and considering how much $$$ I lost (didn't realize about 4-5lbs of it would be unsalvagable as food), I'm kind of irked that he's snubbing his nose at it. I've shoved a couple pieces down his throat and made him swallow (this worked with pancreas - evidently he just didn't like the smell or something, and didn't even want to try it), but I'm not doing that with the entire 1lb serving. Sometimes I cook it for a week or so and then slowly cook it less and less until he's eating it raw but I'm sick of doing that and sometimes before work there is just *not* enough time to get that done.

So, yeah - how long can he go without eating before I should give in?


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

I have had some luck using some cooked hamburger mixed in, just a small amount with chunks of raw. Maybe try to get him started, then he will realize how hungry he is and eat it... Axel wasn't crazy about pork at 1st, I did end up throwing out a good portion of that 1st try (it was too fatty anyway...I know what you mean about cutting it up) in the trash.
Also, after about a week break from trying the pork, I gave him half a slab of pork ribs. He really seemed to enjoy chewing the rib bones, and pork has been one of his favorites ever since.
I don't think I would ever "force" him to eat anything. Stick it in the freezer and try again later  luckily, he's not real picky.

Good luck!


----------



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

Honestly, I have never had a dog starve itself. If its there and hes hungry enough and see your not giving him he will eat it. The longest mine has gone with NO food, treats..nothing. Was 5 days. He inhaled it the end of day 5. Never was picky with that item again.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

well I doubt I'd be shoving it down his throat and making him eat it, just doesn't seem right to me

Maybe he doesn't like pork?? I guess I may not be the 'norm', but I figure if they don't like it, why force them? I know there are foods I don't like and I am NOT going to eat them.. I'd stick with what he likes and introduce new things in smaller quantities so you can figure out what interests him and what doesn't..


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

If he doesn't like pork then he doesn't like pork. I have two that don't like rabbit. If they don't eat it they go hungry for that meal, but I wouldn't starve them until they decided to eat it. Only time they would go hungry would be if they decided not to eat raw at all on a dog I was trying to switch (never had that happen).


----------



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

I think it depends on the dog. 

Lincoln loved to eat organs. I made the mistake of feeding the rest of his meal then organs. So since he was getting better stuff he would eat that first and leave the organs. 

I would feed the organs first, he didnt eat then he went hungry. Be it one day or be it 4. I know he likes organs, he just doesnt like them as much as the pork I am feeding with the organs. So he tries to hold out. 

Rabbit...mine will not touch rabbit. He has never eaten it and he will not touch it. Not sure why but rabbits arent food for him. 

He started refusing his turkey necks one day in hopes he could eat the tripe first and leave the neck. Not happening. If hes eaten it before then I think its just him being picky.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

You could try lightly searing the meat in oil and garlic. That will bring out more flavor and might get him more interested in eating it.

Over the years I've finally given up on trying to force a dog to eat something. It's just not worth the stress to me or the dog.


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks for the tip - he ate it today, though :3. Finally! I was getting worried. He was definitely acting very hungry last night but when I offered it to him he wasn't quite ready to eat it.


----------



## Adgie (Jan 6, 2019)

I dont know, but i had the same prob with my dog, until i decided to add light mayonnaise to it. I put just enough, and she suddenly ate it nicely. Problem solved


----------

